# Merseyside Cat Club show 2nd June - Anyone?



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Ok so i know its a long while off yet but will anybody on here be going to this one do you think? Its 2 hrs 25mins for me so i'm not sure if its a bit far. Just looking at options for where to go next really.


----------



## Kattkinkatt (Sep 13, 2011)

Its on my list of possiables, been the last two years. Trying a couple of differant shows this year, so it probably depends on pennies


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

It's a lovely venue, never been to it with that club though.


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

what about the midlands 20th of may its a sunday at wolvehampton


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

That's the other one I was considering. Still a right trek though


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

most are from me aswell blackpool preston was nearer 3 hours for me and we had fog most of the way it was lovely


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

You still going Leah?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

i think we are doing this one... not sure which cat though


ooo crossing a busy road with cats in tow.. not really ideal for nervous cats


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I'll be there so hope to see some of you


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

No im no going to this one im doing a tica show in june.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

i will be there, just got my confirmation back


----------

